# Osteoglossum Ferreirai Vs Musca Domestica



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

awesome pics jp, i wish the blacks stayed the same color even as adults.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I know, I wish the color would stay too but it's already started to fad a way.


----------

